# Easy food for larger fish



## spn1025 (Jun 23, 2019)

My Oscar will eat lust about anything. So will the Dempsey. They're pretty picky about fish food, though. 
For instance, the only fish food the Dempsey will eat is Wardley's sinking shrimp pellets. The Oscar will eat those and Hikari floating cichlid pellets.

The shrimp pellets make a mess, so I've been trying to find another food for the Dempsey. Tried Omega One, neither fish likes it. I think it's just too hard and doesn't soften up. Tried the new Hikari Vibra Bites since they like bloodworms, neither will touch it. Tried flakes, no luck.

Some easy and cheap food I've had success with is frozen peeled raw shrimp. Thaw it out and cut small pieces and they go crazy over it. Get a bag at the grocery store. 
They also love deli meat. Buy quality (natural, not processed) deli ham or turkey, rip it in small pieces, and they go crazy over it.

What other easy foods do you feed your larger fish? I'm trying to stay away from frozen or live foods, since they can get pricey.


----------

